# DFI Code 26.. Need help



## ShadowFold (Jan 2, 2009)

DFI.com is down and I don't have the manual for my board with me. I tried googling DFI Code 26 but nothing.. Anyone know what that code is?


----------



## Guru Janitor (Jan 2, 2009)

I can't find post codes in the x38/x48 manual, but I'll keep looking around...


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a 790GX.. Thanks..


----------



## Guru Janitor (Jan 2, 2009)

Found it at clunk.org forums

error 26 is a graphics card error, or wrong bios error.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 2, 2009)

Defective? I just restarted my damn computer how the hell does that happen?


----------



## Guru Janitor (Jan 2, 2009)

It could also be a bad BIOS process.  Were you recently overclocking?


----------



## kysg (Jan 2, 2009)

yea either bios is  bad or defective card man,

solution replace card, or reset cmos.

as stated in the book

program defined
init display card
init onboard clock generator
disabling respective clock resource to empty pci & DIMM slots.
initializing onboard PWM3
initializing onboard h/w monitor devices

possible cause
defective gfx card
intialized wrong bios process
clock gen circuit/super io circuit


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 2, 2009)

This is the best site to go to regarding DFI boards. If you can't find the error code by 4:30 this afternoon, send me a PM and I'll look it up for you. I've got a manual lying around somewhere. 

http://csd.dficlub.org/forum/index.php


----------



## kysg (Jan 2, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> This is the best site to go to regarding DFI boards. If you can't find the error code by 4:30 this afternoon, send me a PM and I'll look it up for you. I've got a manual lying around somewhere.
> 
> http://csd.dficlub.org/forum/index.php



Hmmm I just pulled it from my manual paulie and I have an LP Jr, not much different from the DK


----------



## Guru Janitor (Jan 2, 2009)

My manual for DK x38/x48 doesn't have codes in it, I usually go to dficlub for other purposes, don't know why I didn't think to look there.  But luckily that clunk forum had it.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 2, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=71531


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 2, 2009)

Boots and runs fine using the onboard HD 3300.. I am never buying another stock PCB HD 4850 again. Third one that bit the dust for no reason. I don't even OC them much. Oh well. I guess I will RMA, get it and it NIB and buy a custom PCB HD 4830 or something.


----------



## markolo25 (Jan 2, 2009)

try restarting cmos by removing the battery or the three jumpers and also did you put new hardware lately


----------

